# Forum > Discussion > Media Discussions > TV Looking for a show and episode

## Precure

It's probably aired in late 90s/early 2000s. Show was about people in office-like environment. Episode was about their fear about a satellite/meteor that might fall into the building they work, or the city they live. There was a B plot about a male character's father visiting his son after not talking with him for years, and others were making fun of him because of how cliche it sounds. There was an imaginary gag involving how different shows from different TV networks used the same "dad visist" plot, and joke was that PBS version asked for donation.

----------


## Rynjin

Sounds like it could have fit a gag from Better Off Ted but I can't search it right now.

----------


## Precure

Better Off Ted is way too recent. It had a 90s/early 2000s feeling. Also, there was a multiple camera setup.

----------


## Peelee

Can confirm not Better Off Ted, it didn't have any plots close to any of those.

----------

